# Elon Musk says fully autonomous Tesla in a matter of two-three years



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Tesla recently released a software update for their Model S. The update gives owners the ability to summon their car, as well as park itself. That's all pretty exciting, but according to a Jalopnik article, Musk believes fully autonomous cars are getting really close. Like a few years close.



> "If you're in New York and the car's in Los Angeles, you can summon your car to you from your phone and tell the car to find you, and it'll automatically charge itself along the journey," he said on a conference call before the Detroit Auto show.





> And Musk adds to the feeling of the future being upon us. Musk said the timetable for fully autonomous cars could be between 24 and 36 months away.


Tesla's software update also made some tweaks to their Auto-steer and Autopilot systems to make them a bit more safe. This at least shows that Telsla keeps steadily working toward full autonomy. Now, cue some more videos of Model S owners letting their cars drive themselves.

_*Read the full article from Jalopnik here!*_


----------



## runrunrun68 (Jan 17, 2016)

In every way imaginable I'm against a car that drives itself - it would actually be called a cab/bus/train. I don't even think all these camera and sensor assists should be on cars. Seriously if you can't drive and park your car GET OFF THE ROAD!


----------



## PhantomCypher (Sep 7, 2013)

Holy this is amazing. So essentially the car can take me to my destination, park somewhere free like a mall parking lot then summon it to pick me up.

Well I guess I would never say this, but I can't wait for my lease on my F85 to be up if this actually becomes a reality.


----------

